# Deturming what process is causing a dns timeout



## cliedo (Dec 24, 2008)

yahoo messenger caused a dns server timeout, called the isp which provided more response than what I believed. Now i have to solve it on my own, not their fault. I used netstat, sockstat, now I know that its not my fault. I use an nat router and everything is right
now i am asking for suggestions


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2008)

nslookup and dig are the tools to check if dns is working properly.


----------



## cliedo (Jan 12, 2009)

i did the nslookup and the dig -x what was disturbing was that the nat router with the firewall on high, displayed a freebsd operating system on a public website <www>smartcomputing.com and i was using a vista os. ive reread and thought to provide the info that wont tell me to rtfm


----------



## cliedo (Jan 12, 2009)

I deleted kopete using the pkg_delete to try and single out the problem computer the last thing i wont do is let anyone solve my problem yahoo messenger was causing the problem


----------



## cliedo (Jan 12, 2009)

any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## J65nko (Jan 12, 2009)

Use tcpdump to wiretap the DNS traffic:
	
	



```
tcpdump -nvvi bge0 -s512 port 53
```
Replace "bge0" with the name of your NIC.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2009)

cliedo said:
			
		

> i did the nslookup and the dig -x what was disturbing was that the nat router with the firewall on high, displayed a freebsd operating system on a public website <www>smartcomputing.com and i was using a vista os.


I'm sorry but this really doesn't make any sense to me. Can you elaborate?


----------



## cliedo (Jan 18, 2009)

I know it is strange, but when after all my problems which was strange also to me,which I still have not figured out yet. I now think I have the problem machine located and will attempt to solve. I dont know if the dhcp server and the freebsd machine conflicted, or if one of a few websites I had visited caused I only visit 4 websites my isp, flickr, and freebsd


----------



## cliedo (Jan 18, 2009)

also smartcomputing com, org


----------



## cliedo (Jan 23, 2009)

I have asked the question to smartcomputing.com forum I dont know why but the login maintained the machine I was on when I asked the question, now hopefully it will clear up this thread, and can be marked solved


----------



## cliedo (Feb 5, 2009)

after reviewing a few os news articles on the latest DDoS attacks, I am one of those pple who just gets bullheaded, and tries on my own to solve my problem, thats why I dont subscribe to email lists and try to be human in answerering problems or just thinking random thoughts, about that other questions other users have. Be they right but mostly wrong as per my previous posts, I have problems comprehinding the solutions. I hope that hobbiests such as me get solutions that help me understand and solve the problem. I have sent thanks, but when a user registers and describes


----------



## cliedo (Feb 5, 2009)

I just had to see if I timed out


----------

